

David Karp Is Tumblr’s Reluctant Technologist - edw519
http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/11/david-karp-is-tumblrs-reluctant-technologist/?hp&_r=0

======
keithpeter
_"...in Karp's newly renovated loft, in south Williamsburg, Brooklyn..."_

Rich people are calm because they can afford space.

I'm all for Wabi Sabi, but the average tea ceremony hut is smaller than this
man's _staircase_.

Seriously, I think that I'm beginning to agree with the small screen thing.
Two large writing projects (words not code) have been completed on an 12"
Thinkpad on the kitchen table... and my kitchen isn't the size of an aeroplane
hangar.

